# Heath Ledger dead.



## OniTasku (Jan 22, 2008)

Just saw it on CNN a minute ago. This is a real damn shame.

My heart goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I just saw this on tv. That's really sad. He was a good actor.


----------



## narutofangd (Jan 22, 2008)

He finished his work on the new batman right?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 22, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! WTF!

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Poor guy, RIP Heath! Hope to god Batman was finished.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

that's fuckin crazy, RIP joker


----------



## Naruto12805 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder what they are going to do about the jocker in batman sequal now? Why do the people who are rich and famous always throwing there lives away?


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2008)

What the fuck? He better have finished The Dark Knight...as shallow as it seems.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2008)

What the hell, seriously...


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

First my condolences to his friends and family.

As to the movie, if they're already pushing a release date the filming should be done and they should be in post preduction.


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Drug overdose, apparently.


----------



## sperish (Jan 22, 2008)

Say it's not true.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 22, 2008)

:amazed Wow, that really sucks to hear.


----------



## narutofangd (Jan 22, 2008)

drache said:


> First my condolences to his friends and family.
> 
> As to the movie, if they're already pushing a release date the filming should be done and they should be in post preduction.



Thats great !!!

for the movie ofcourse 

my condolonces to his family


----------



## Xion (Jan 22, 2008)

Name sounds familiar, but doesn't really ring a bell.


----------



## Fai (Jan 22, 2008)

...I'm in shock.

WHAT THE HELL.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 22, 2008)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?! NO FUCKING WAY D:

OMG THATS TERRIBLE. WHAT ABOUT HIS KID, WHAT ABOUT EVERYTHING??


----------



## Xion (Jan 22, 2008)

I've always thought it was *Keith* Ledger. 

And in b4 Believe It! blames it on Brokeback Mountain. 

Ehhh...far better people have died. Sir Edmund Hillary for example.


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

I feel sorry for his daughter.


----------



## narutofangd (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> I feel sorry for his daughter.



Luckily she wasn't the one to discover the body that wopuld have been horrendus


----------



## Jazz (Jan 22, 2008)

OH GOD IM GONNA CRY



I really liked his movies.  He seemed like he would make it bigger than he was.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow this was a shocker to me, he's so young and its really sad, I mean I haven't seen too much of his work but I feel like the guy was a good actor and he was going to make a damn good Joker. My Condolences are with his family and I hope that what ever happened, he find peace.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 22, 2008)

It was said that sleeping pills were found around his body.


----------



## xXxXshadowXxXx (Jan 22, 2008)

My heart and condolences go out to his family.

When I first saw this topic name, I thought it was related to the Dark Knight film or some joke.

But this as many have already stated, truly is a shocker. 

Hopefully his death wasn't caused by the popular, overdose.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 22, 2008)

T_T So sad T_T To die so young, it's horrible. T_T


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe he took in too many fumes of laughing gas.


----------



## Xion (Jan 22, 2008)

Proxy said:


> It was said that sleeping pills were found around his body.



Did he do what Owen Wilson failed to do?

It's either suicide or drug overdose. Either way it's technically by his hand.


----------



## Naruto12805 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Joker said:


> :amazed Wow, that really sucks to hear.


dude that guy in your avatar just died and he also had gay sex in the movies


----------



## thesonicvision (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm shocked. this headline prompted me to post here for the first time ever.
i really respected his work as an actor- even his family films (i.e. a knight's tale)
were very enjoyable. i expected his version of joker in the upcoming batman
movie to be refreshing, as well.
i don't know the guy personally, but my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## little nin (Jan 22, 2008)

my source and the news just told me 

wonder what happend


----------



## JJ (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn good actor too.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 22, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Did he do what Owen Wilson failed to do?
> 
> It's either suicide or drug overdose. Either way it's technically by his hand.



I'm not sure, but you're right though. He was still on a rise in his career.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 22, 2008)

Somehow I'm not as sad as I probably should be.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 22, 2008)

Just heard this from my sister, fucking nuts. R.I.P


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

He is being celebrated as some sort of Australian hero.

He was an actor that died of a drug overdose.

I feel sorry for his family but I'm not about to celebrate a death he brought upon himself.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 22, 2008)

> "At 3:31 p.m., a  arrived at Apartment 5A of 421 Broome Street in SoHo for an appointment with Ledger, the police said. The masseuse was let in to the home by a housekeeper, who then knocked on the door of Ledger?s bedroom. When no one answered, the housekeeper and the masseuse opened the bedroom and found Ledger unresponsive with facepaint resembling that of his recent role, The Joker, and a 12" dildo in his rectum. They shook him, but he did not respond. They immediately called the authorities. The police said they did not suspect foul play and said they found viagra near his body, and the smell of day old milk."




XD From Wikipedia.

Anyway if its true very sad indeed was a good actor and seemed to do The Joker justice.


----------



## Kira (Jan 22, 2008)

That's very sad. Condolences to his family.


----------



## narutofangd (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> He is being celebrated as some sort of Australian hero.
> 
> He was an actor that died of a drug overdose.
> 
> I feel sorry for his family but I'm not about to celebrate a death he brought upon himself.



Damn right

EDit a Death worthy of Joker Lmao


----------



## -=rain eagle=- (Jan 22, 2008)

i just heard on the tv that fuckin sucks r.i.p


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 22, 2008)

Just heard this on the news. Man wtf?


----------



## narutofangd (Jan 22, 2008)

atleast his death proved what Brokeback mountain made us suspect


----------



## Cindy (Jan 22, 2008)

When my sister told me "The Joker is dead" I automatically assumed it was Jack Nicholson who passed away.. but it was actually Heath!

Condolences to his family.. especially his daughter.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 22, 2008)

Dont know him but R.I.P RESPECT.


----------



## Para (Jan 22, 2008)

That fucking sucks; he was an actor with true guts (it takes a lot of balls for a straight man to do gay scenes) and now he's fucking dead?

The studios will be happy; it'll probably be good publicity for The Dark Knight


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn this is sad. I liked him, he was a good actor. What the hell is up with holywood, its so messed up. I blame the media. Just look at the Paparazzi and TMZ. They dont let celebrities have normal lives. Celebs have to run away from them, cover their faces, and literally push their way through them just to get to somewhere they want to go. I know most celebs are publicity whores, but there is a limit for everyone. I would go crazy if that is how my life was. 

Have you ever seen an episode of TMZ. It is just ridiculus how they stalk celebs. A recent one was with Jessica Alba, where she was walking somewhere and they were all crowding around her. She obviously did not want them there and was distressed. One photog even went on the ground and took pics of her under her skirt.

There should be a law stating that if you tell a photog to go, then he should not take any more pics of you and leave. Look at britney spears and how photogs even drive recklessly to get pics of her. Poor girl has gone mad- and I would not be supprised if something like this happened to her.

I am not saying that it TMZ and the paparazzi's fault in this case, but I believe in most cases it is.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jan 22, 2008)

No one messes with Batman, lol


----------



## KrzyKrnKid? (Jan 22, 2008)

We were watching Knight's Tale in class too... 
Rest in Peace


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2008)

WHAT THE HELL ZEUS.

Why couldn't they take Soulja Boy?


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Para said:


> it takes a lot of balls for a straight man to do gay scenes



_When no one answered, the housekeeper and the masseuse opened the bedroom and found Ledger unresponsive with facepaint resembling that of his recent role, The Joker, *and a 12" dildo in his rectum*. They shook him, but he did not respond._


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2008)

How tragic.  Wasn't a big fan though..  Still I pray for him.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> _When no one answered, the housekeeper and the masseuse opened the bedroom and found Ledger unresponsive with facepaint resembling that of his recent role, The Joker, *and a 12" dildo in his rectum*. They shook him, but he did not respond._




Wikipedia speaks the truth


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> _When no one answered, the housekeeper and the masseuse opened the bedroom and found Ledger unresponsive with facepaint resembling that of his recent role, The Joker, *and a 12" dildo in his rectum*. They shook him, but he did not respond._



LOL

Is that true?
This is quite big


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

I believe it was cited.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2008)

That's a shame, he was a good actor who could have gone very far in his career.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jan 22, 2008)

Dam. D: That was spontaneous.

What films was he in again?


----------



## Xion (Jan 22, 2008)

bjorkubus said:


> When my sister told me "The Joker is dead" I automatically assumed it was Jack Nicholson who passed away.. but it was actually Heath!
> 
> Condolences to his family.. especially his daughter.



Shit! If Jack Nicholson died that would be something the world over!

But this is...meh...it looks like an OD and I have little sympathy for people who kill themselves and/or OD on drugs.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that fucking sucks. 

Need to know more about this, though. It's still early days, maybe something else was up.

A Knights Tale was one of my favourite movies ever ;__;


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 22, 2008)

wtf 

He was extremely great in brokeback mountain

He could have been an excellent actor if he keep chosing that kind of roles


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 22, 2008)

Golly gosh


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 22, 2008)

*Actor Heath Ledger dead*



Most of you probably already know about this.

Edit:  I originally started a "death of" topic in the comics forum about him, due to him being in the Batman movie.  The topic was then merged with this one.  I just wanted to clear up why my post seems out of place.


----------



## narutofangd (Jan 22, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> Dam. D: That was spontaneous.
> 
> What films was he in again?



brokeback mountain most famously and rrecentaly finished Batman 2 DK


Ned kelly 
knights tale 

a few indie flicks


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm watching it on the news at the moment 

Very sad, he done such a great role with the joker I wonder what will happen after the dark knight


----------



## zornedge (Jan 22, 2008)

"Why so serious?"

It's sad his tag-line stuck to him playing The Joker, because it almost makes the whole thing look like a cruel joke.  It's all real, though, and I'm not sure how I feel.  My condolences definitely go out to his fans, though.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't believe it.


----------



## Gunndragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to see you go Heath....  RIP

And seriously, whoever wrote that crap in wiki and pasted it here... Bad form.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 22, 2008)

_Very sad news._


----------



## narutofangd (Jan 22, 2008)

They better not postpone the Batman flick though


Just give him a nod


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2008)

Its sad, 10 things was one of my most favourite films.

I just hope Batman was finished, as horrible as it sounds.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Too bad, he was a good actor. 

R.I.P.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

*R.I.P Heath Ledger*

Guess since he's a actor i'd put it here, if there's already a thread just fuse this or whatever. Anyway rest in peace Heath Ledger, good actor


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 22, 2008)

Aww man...Heath kicked ass.  RIP


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> _When no one answered, the housekeeper and the masseuse opened the bedroom and found Ledger unresponsive with facepaint resembling that of his recent role, The Joker, *and a 12" dildo in his rectum*. They shook him, but he did not respond._


 
Yes because it's not like wiki is infailable or anything; where are you getting this? (in terms of a known source)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I really hope his portrayal of The Joker is over the top. It'd suck to die and be remembered by something crappy... I mean besides a drug overdose.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 22, 2008)

Young, too. Good actor, sad to see him go.

Damn, 32 people veiwing this thread. Heath was obviously a really cool guy


----------



## narutofangd (Jan 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Its sad, 10 things was one of my most favourite films.
> 
> I just hope Batman was finished, as horrible as it sounds.



I forgot about that movie 

and yes batman was finished


----------



## Para (Jan 22, 2008)

narutofangd said:


> They better not postpone the Batman flick though



They'll probably just use his death to market the film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2008)

*Heath Ledger is dead*



those of you who don't know him. he was in brokeback mountain. and is going to be in the upcoming batman movie


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2008)

Para said:


> They'll probably just use his death to market the film.



Thats hollywood for you.


----------



## xzero1786 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hm...that sucks, but on the bright side, the movie was finished.


----------



## Amaretti (Jan 22, 2008)

I never expected this. D: He was a great actor, and it was a shame he was kind of too attractive to get the really good roles, but he seemed like he was moving that way at last. For someone to throw it all away, and leave his little girl too...? He must have had serious problems. It's a shame he didn't get help. Suicide is never the answer.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 22, 2008)

there is one in the news section but RIP him anyways


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2008)

This is in the Konoha Cafe, so it should be merged

Terrible shame, a truly talented actor.


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

drache said:


> Yes because it's not like wiki is infailable or anything; where are you getting this? (in terms of a known source)



It had a citation about 15 minutes ago. The page seems to be in a frenzy at the moment, though.


----------



## narutofangd (Jan 22, 2008)

Para said:


> They'll probably just use his death to market the film.





CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thats hollywood for you.



If that movie is as good as the first 1 then it'll go down as  a great a it'll be dedicated to him


----------



## Lumineon (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm really saddened by this news. :[  Last I heard on the news was that the cause of death is unknown, but may have been a result of overdose on sleeping pills.


----------



## Spike (Jan 22, 2008)

Apparently it was accidental.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah sorry, never check there. Can merge this mods or admins. yeah it's sad indeed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2008)

I think this is suitable here since it deals with movies and since he's lol. Joker.

But seriously Batman, you went way too far this time.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2008)

There is already a large thread in the Cafe, so this should be merged.  Sad news indeed.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm just in complete shock right now. D: My heart goes out for his family.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes it's true. :[ BTW to all who want to know... The Dark Knight WAS finished.  It's a real shame. :[ He was only 28 years old. At least his last film will be a great one, though.
Goodbye Heath.


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 22, 2008)

Didnt really know that much about him but sad nontheless.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 22, 2008)

He probably took some kind of drug and ODed.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG! He was one of my fav actors. My condolences to the family and friends. 

RIP Heath Ledger


----------



## Toby (Jan 22, 2008)

BBC confirms it too, so this is pretty set in stone. They mentioned finding pills on the scene, but in no credible articles I read was a dildo mentioned. That's probably bullshit since he was due to get a massage.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

msnbc is reporting that ledger was found in mary kate olsons apt! fucking teeny bopper chicks!


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Spike said:


> Apparently it was accidental.



This is how controversial deaths are always reported at the start.

Drugs are found and then there is a ton of random reports.

Then it is cited as an 'accidental' death.

So the scandal should be revealed within the next 12 hours, if history is any indicator.



> but in no credible articles I read was a dildo mentioned.



Like I said, it had a citation which is now dead. In any case, I admit it wasn't the most reliable factoid.


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> It had a citation about 15 minutes ago. The page seems to be in a frenzy at the moment, though.


 
Which is my probelm with you quoting wiki and passing it along as undeniably true. 

Maybe he was found like you said but I find it sucpicous that none of the news agencies have mentioned it. Thus I find it more likely that somoone is just being a jerk and tricking alot of people in the process.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> BBC confirms it too, so this is pretty set in stone. They mentioned finding pills on the scene, but in no credible articles I read was a dildo mentioned. That's probably bullshit since he was due to get a massage.



I wouldn't expect that to be true. If it was an overdose then its really sad.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

Spike said:


> Apparently it was accidental.



like i believe that :S


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

drache said:


> Which is my probelm with you quoting wiki and passing it along as undeniably true.



I never said it was undeniably true, and I have retrospectively admitted it wasn't the most reliable fact (and I should have checked the citation while it was alive).


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 22, 2008)

I didn't know Heath Ledger that well but RIP Heath Ledger


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2008)

According to my brother George Bush did it to get the attention away from the economy


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> According to my brother George Bush did it to get the attention away from the economy



the thought briefly crossed my mind, seeing as how b4 this all i was talking about was interest rates


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2008)

This was actually an unexpected death. Man I don't know what to say.


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> I never said it was undeniably true, and I have retrospectively admitted it wasn't the most reliable fact (and I should have checked the citation while it was alive).


 
I'm sorry you never did say that, but you did imply it.

All I'm trying to say is before people start passing around 'what really happened' they make sure it's verifiable and has some sort of citation.


----------



## Spike (Jan 22, 2008)

Now they say it wasn't Olsen's apartment.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 22, 2008)

This was quite sudden, it's sad to see a person that works so hard at what they do and is so young lose their life just like that. My heart really goes out to his daughter and family. At the very least his last role should be quite memorable.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 22, 2008)

i read it on bbc, the chicago tribune, and msnbc. this is shocking!


----------



## Sejame (Jan 22, 2008)

This is madness. 

When I saw the thread title I thought it was a joke, then I thought it had to be some tragic accident like a car crash. The fact that is was a drug overdose was a bigger shock than the death itself.

I loved him in Four Feathers, it's one of my all time fav movies, but any movie that he was in he did a awesome job, even if the movie itself sucked.

He was a really great actor it really is a shame he is gone. I've really been looking forward to The Dark Knight and was really excited when I heard he was going to be playing the Joker.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 22, 2008)

*I heard he OD'd while he was at MK's apartment.....*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2008)

penguin did it


----------



## Proxy (Jan 22, 2008)

If it's accidental then no one can really ridicule him then...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2008)

What the? Seriously? He was a cool kid. A cool kid. Other than that gay cowboy movie... Otherwise a cool kid.


----------



## GrimaH (Jan 22, 2008)

Protip: Drug overdose gets you killed.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 22, 2008)

Does this mean they're going to delay the Batman movie?


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Proxy said:


> If it's accidental then no one can really ridicule him then...



How do you 'accidently' take too many dangerous drugs?



> Protip: Drug overdose gets you killed.



This says it alot better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2008)

He wasn't at the demon twins apartment. As for the Wiki entry, some guys going to hell


----------



## Eden Prime (Jan 22, 2008)

This actually suprised me and i'm not often suprised.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 22, 2008)

?Sniper? said:


> He probably took some kind of drug and ODed.


They found him with an opened bottle of pills I believe.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 22, 2008)

Based on the NY police report, it's suicide.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jan 22, 2008)

what  a   fucking   waste.


terrible news, apparently its screwed over the filming of batman which was still very much underway.

but no matter of how many millions were lost its nothing compared to that 2 year old daughter of his losing her father.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> *How do you 'accidently' take too many dangerous drugs?
> *
> 
> 
> This says it alot better.



When you get use to a drug you relatively take more of it to get relief/high.  While your brain tells you that you have to take more to get that original feeling, your body sometimes can't take the strain that the drugs cause


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2008)

damn this sucks


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Kaze said:


> When you get use to a drug you relatively take more of it to get relief/high.  While your brain tells you that you have to take more to get that original feeling, your body sometimes can't take the strain that the drugs cause



Still not telling me how he accidently took dangerous drugs.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

He was a great actor. I remember every line of 10 things I hate about you. Guess he was a little in charaacter
But "brokeback mountain" crushed my heart, I'm gonna watch that movie now and cry a little.

He was my favorite actor of his age group, one of my favorites overall and I won't forget him so soon


----------



## scerpers (Jan 22, 2008)

Brokeback Mountain sucked.

Serves him right for making a shitty movie like that.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> Still not telling me how he accidently took dangerous drugs.



They were prescription drugs, over the counter stuff.


----------



## narutofangd (Jan 22, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> what  a   fucking   waste.
> 
> 
> terrible news, apparently its screwed over the filming of batman which was still very much underway.
> ...



it was in post production editing so no loss


----------



## impersonal (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> Drug overdose, apparently.



_Suicide_ by prescription drug overdose, from what I read.


----------



## TLCgurl5 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow he was really a favorite actor of mine, all the movies he made he made them good, hope he rest's in peace


----------



## Lycanthropy (Jan 22, 2008)

My mum told me about 10 minutes ago when I came downstairs.
It's so sad and unexpected


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Kaze said:


> They were prescription drugs, over the counter stuff.



And if he had taken the normal dose at the outset, his body wouldn't have told him to take more.

So an 'accidental' death would have required him 'accidently' count out 12 pills to start with instead of say, 1 or 2.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the worst piece of news I've heard today. Not only that, some asshole thought it'd be funny to mess with his Wiki entry. At least it's being protected.


----------



## outlaw star (Jan 22, 2008)

sucks. a knights tale is one of my favorites


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

i actually yelled out "wat the FUCK!" at my tv when i saw that


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 22, 2008)

I loved him in Brokeback Mountain, the sex scenes were pretty fucking funny and kinda disgusting at the same time. Yeah was also pretty good in 10 things i hate about you...


----------



## SuperChloe (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow that was a really random, didn't see that coming.

RIP


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Starscream said:


> Not only that, some asshole thought it'd be funny to mess with his Wiki entry.


This happens every time a famous person dies. It really shouldn't be a surprise anymore.

On the same note, I should've known better to cite it considering I knew it would happen.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 22, 2008)

CNN is now implying that playing roles like the "Joker" took a tole on him.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

This makes no sense. His prior career has been decent and with his role as joker in The Darknight he was sure to have many more roles open up.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 22, 2008)

It wasn't suicide. For his role in Batman, Heath kept himself in isolation to better himself for the role. Afterwards, friends and family reported he complained about lack of sleep and insomnia, as a result of his isolation. If this is an overdose of sleeping pills, I'm willing to wager on it being accidental and he was just trying to get to sleep.

RIP and hail to a Joker


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 22, 2008)

His mind must of been fucked up over time by the press/personal issues


----------



## Gamble (Jan 22, 2008)

The Original said:


> This makes no sense. His prior career has been decent and with his role as joker in The Darknight he was sure to have many more roles open up.


See: Owen Wilson


----------



## Omega037 (Jan 22, 2008)

SuperChloe said:


> Wow that was a really random, didn't see that coming.
> 
> RIP



It was just his time.  He was getting up there in years, after all.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> And if he had taken the normal dose at the outset, his body wouldn't have told him to take more.
> 
> So an 'accidental' death would have required him 'accidently' count out 12 pills to start with instead of say, 1 or 2.



Not necessarily, if they where pain pills you can easily get addicted to them.  Pain pills are designed to stop pain, if 2 pills don't stop the pain or your body has a resistance to them then you are going to take whatever the amount to get the pain to stop.

This also can be applied to most drugs.  It they are not helping what they are suppose to help then the next step logically would be to up the dose.


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> And if he had taken the normal dose at the outset, his body wouldn't have told him to take more.
> 
> So an 'accidental' death would have required him 'accidently' count out 12 pills to start with instead of say, 1 or 2.


 

Unless you're a doctor or nurse  I seriously don't think you know what you're talking about.

Believe it or not you can acidentially OD on sleep meds, it's rare but it can happen.

Why do you want to  keep jumping to the worse senario possible?


----------



## PATRON (Jan 22, 2008)

i just found out on yahoo, fuck, he was one of few actors i liked


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 22, 2008)

Thread merged with older one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 22, 2008)

Heads will roll if it gets delayed anymore.

But yeah, RIP Heath. I didn't like your gay cowboy act but other than that, it's all good.

I remember someone saying he was found with a dildo up his ass or something. That's kind of gross. But meh, celebrities these days..


----------



## Quagles (Jan 22, 2008)

Sucks  R.I.P I loved A Knight's tale way back when it was released I watched it at the cinema and later bought it at DVD, I think I'm gonna watch it again soon. Shame people die at such young age.


----------



## ~L~ (Jan 22, 2008)

I just heard this from my officemate T_T why? this is almost like River Phoenix all over again, except River was younger. T_T


----------



## Mizumi (Jan 22, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! OMG!!! HOW SAD!!! NOW I HAVE TO CRY!!! I LOVED HIM SO MUCH!!! T______________T


----------



## narutofangd (Jan 22, 2008)

if he really died  because of his role then the man deserves some damn respect


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 22, 2008)

*Wiki's update*

*Wikipedia has had an update:*

*



Ledger was found dead in a New York City apartment on January 22, 2008, apparently victim to an overdose of .

Click to expand...

*


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> It wasn't suicide. For his role in Batman, Heath kept himself in isolation to better himself for the role. Afterwards, friends and family reported he complained about lack of sleep and insomnia, as a result of his isolation. If this is an overdose of sleeping pills, I'm willing to wager on it being accidental and he was just trying to get to sleep.
> 
> RIP and hail to a Joker



I suppose I can just about appreciate the irony: The Joker killed him.

This is quite shocking.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

drache said:


> Unless you're a doctor or nurse  I seriously don't think you know what you're talking about.
> 
> Believe it or not you can acidentially OD on sleep meds, it's rare but it can happen.
> 
> Why do you want to  keep jumping to the worse senario possible?



these hollywood types do this shit all the time.  I wouldn't even count out a normal person who took to many sleeping pills as a suicide case.  

owen wilson anybody?


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Not necessarily, if they where pain pills you can easily get addicted to them.  Pain pills are designed to stop pain, if 2 pills don't stop the pain or your body has a resistance to them then you are going to take whatever the amount to get the pain to stop.
> 
> This also can be applied to most drugs.  It they are not helping what they are suppose to help then the next step logically would be to up the dose.



So, in this scenario, he consciously chose to up the dose then?



> Why do you want to keep jumping to the worse senario possible?



Why do you want to keep jumping to the best scenario possible? How often is a drugs-related death in Hollywood as simple as 'accidental'?

I'm being realistic here.



> Wikipedia has had an update:



Source?


----------



## Savior (Jan 22, 2008)

This really sucks.


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> these hollywood types do this shit all the time. I wouldn't even count out a normal person who took to many sleeping pills as a suicide case.
> 
> owen wilson anybody?


 
That's a sweeping generalization though, just because some do it, all do it?

I mean sure it could be a sucide but it could also be an acidential OD.

Point is, some here are jumping to a conculsion, *regardless* of how right or wrong it may turn out.


----------



## QuoNina (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, god, I just heard it in the FC section here on NF. 

Seriously that was shocking. The news says it's possible drug overdose, and the police said the drug found around his body appears to be sleeping pills... That does sound like suicide to me when I first heard it as well. But hopefully there's more explanation later. 

God, he was such a great actor. And so young. ... R.I.P.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 22, 2008)

I couldn't believe this when I first read it.  It's like....Heath Ledger....why?


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> Why do you want to keep jumping to the best scenario possible? How often is a drugs-related death in Hollywood as simple as 'accidental'?
> 
> I'm being realistic here.


 
I'm not assuming it was an acident, jsut saying it *could* be an acident. At this point it's too early to jump to conclusions.

And it doesn't really matter if you never hear of an acidental OD in Hollywood or not; that point isn't revelent here.

You might be right, but at this point it's a little disgraceful to automatically assume the man killed himself when there's no evidence or history to support that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

drache said:


> That's a sweeping generalization though, just because some do it, all do it?
> 
> I mean sure it could be a sucide but it could also be an acidential OD.
> 
> Point is, some here are jumping to a conculsion, *regardless* of how right or wrong it may turn out.



anna nicole smith anybody?  These rich, made celebrities do this constantly.  Just cause he was liked doesn't mean it should be whitewashed. People did this for owen wilson too, people were trying to whitewash it b4 and after.  it was so lame, if he had killed himself people might have said it was an accident, though we know it wasn't.

quonina makes a good point, who takes 10 sleeping pills thinking they are gonna live, then drops the pills by their side, leaving them there till they wake up in the morning. 

Dude might have just lost his mind too , then that's a mental health issue


----------



## Penance (Jan 22, 2008)

Either way, it's a damn shame...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2008)

I am just saying how an accidental overdose can happen.  Most people don't plan on overdosing, it just happens


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 22, 2008)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

WWWHHHHHYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!

HE'S THE NEW JOKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND THE GUY FROM A KNIGHT'S TALE


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

drache said:


> I'm not assuming it was an acident, jsut saying it *could* be an acident. At this point it's too early to jump to conclusions.
> 
> And it doesn't really matter if you never hear of an acidental OD in Hollywood or not; that point isn't revelent here.
> 
> You might be right, but at this point it's a little disgraceful to automatically assume the man killed himself when there's no evidence or history to support that.



There's no evidence or history to support it is accidental either.

I am making the conclusion of someone who is jaded and frustrated by Hollywood culture and how much people take it to heart. I am making the conclusion of someone who has seen so many famous people thought to be 'good people' die like total morons.

Name a celebrity death where drugs were involved that was 'accidental' or totally without scandal.

For truly tragic celebrity deaths, see John Ritter. Until an autopsy comes out, as far as I am concerned this is just another in a long line of idiotic drug-related celebrity deaths.


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> anna nicole smith anybody? These rich, made celebrities do this constantly. Just cause he was liked doesn't mean it should be whitewashed. People did this for owen wilson too, people were trying to whitewash it b4 and after. it was so lame, if he had killed himself people might have said it was an accident, though we know it wasn't.


 
Except at this point there is nothing to 'whitewash'..........

Sure *if*  it turns out he commited sucide that's one thing but all any of us have is the man is dead and the situation is what is termed in the police world as 'a sucpious death' which just means that there's enough about the death that there's some investigating to do. (for teh curious a death that wouldn't be termed 'sucpicous' is any in which the details are not in dispute eg. jumping off a 20 story building).


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> There's no evidence or history to support it is accidental either.
> 
> I am making the conclusion of someone who is jaded and frustrated by Hollywood culture and how much people take it to heart. I am making the conclusion of someone who has seen so many famous people thought to be 'good people' die like total morons.
> 
> ...



Actually there is. Refer to my post on the last page, kthx.

As for name a celebrity: Chris Farley.


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> There's no evidence or history to support it is accidental either.
> 
> I am making the conclusion of someone who is jaded and frustrated by Hollywood culture and how much people take it to heart. I am making the conclusion of someone who has seen so many famous people thought to be 'good people' die like total morons.
> 
> ...


 
You are aware that acidents have no history? That they are 'acidents' because they were not intended to happen.

And why do you keep making these huge sweeping generlizations, again how and why is it revelent how other celeberties died? The man lead a quiet life out of the press except for movies, as far as I know never went to a drug clinic and had no mental probelms. But because he was found with sleeping pills nearby he must have automatically killed himself? That's a huge leap in logic.

I don't blame you for being jaded, but you shouldn't let it cloud your thinking.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> Actually there is. Refer to my post on the last page, kthx.
> 
> As for name a celebrity: Chris Farley.



chris farley was a suicide.


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> Actually there is. Refer to my post on the last page, kthx.



Oh yes another post without any sources. I'll be sure to take it to heart.



> As for name a celebrity: Chris Farley.



Yeah because taking *speedballs* wasn't moronic.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2008)

People here don't seem to understand the complexities of drug use.  *If* it was an accidental overdose, his intentions were to to kill himself but to try and get that euphoric feeling.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm going to stalk Brad Pit. I don't want him to share the same faith


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

Kaze said:


> People here don't seem to understand the complexities of drug use.  *If* it was an accidental overdose, his intentions were to to kill himself but to try and get that euphoric feeling.



yeah it could have been that kind of accidental overdose.  Still moronic though.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 22, 2008)

I just heard about this too. It's really sad and random. Who would have expected? He's only 28 too. Very sad.  And he has a 2 year old daughter doesn't he?


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

drache said:


> The man lead a quiet life out of the press except for [his profession], as far as I know never went to a drug clinic and had no *known *mental probelms.



Description of Chris Benoit.


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> yeah it could have been that kind of accidental overdose. Still moronic though.


 
Not really, I've been on medication for insomnia and those drugs are very dangerous (even the over the counter ones).

It's really not that hard to acidentally take too much, and if you do it repeatedly then you're dead.



Adam said:


> Description of Chris Benoit.


 
Who made money by taking shots to the head over the course of a 20 year peroid, bad example much?


----------



## Denji (Jan 22, 2008)

What?

Oh my God.


----------



## rushi_chan (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, this is a shock. I seen his picture in Yahoo, and it said he died. I was like What?! So I checked in Wiki, and sure enough...wow. He was a wonderful actor too. I hope he finished his roles or someone will have to take his place, and I don't think that would be good. 

I think it has something to do with accidental overdose of sleeping pills. Because those were beside his bed. And there wasn't any four play or a attempt of suicide. So it was a accident probably. 

Man...my prayers goes to his family and friends.  

He will be well missed.


----------



## Vago (Jan 22, 2008)

Really Sad, Great actor. R.I.P


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

drache said:


> Not really, I've been on medication for insomnia and those drugs are very dangerous (even the over the counter ones).
> 
> It's really not that hard to acidentally take too much, and if you do it repeatedly then you're dead.



i think kaze is saying that this was neither a suicide attempt or legal use of the medicine, that ledger might have been trying to get high and over did it.  But that still leaves the question of dying in bed with pills around you.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 22, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> chris farley was a suicide.



No it wasn't. He had heart problems and was doing heavy drugs. Prior to his death, he was using a machine to breathe because he could hardly do it himself. When he died, he O.D. on heroin. Was not suicide.


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

drache said:


> Who made money by taking shots to the head over the course of a 20 year peroid, bad example much?



Not really, since I wasn't comparing deaths, just knowledge of the person.

Benoit may have made a living taking shots to the head but everyone that knew him described him as an upstanding man who loved his family.

My point is that making a conclusion off the *extremely limited* knowledge you had of him as a person is just as bad as a sweeping generalisation.


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i think kaze is saying that this was neither a suicide attempt or legal use of the medicine, that ledger might have been trying to get high and over did it. But that still leaves the question of dying in bed with pills around you.


 
He was find in bed? Haven't heard that one yet; and even if he was trying to get high (which is possible) when you OD you're going to not have much time to put the pills away; plus personally when I was on medication for insomina I tended to take something in bed just because they hit hard and I didn't feel like walking back to put them away.

*shrug* I just don't see anything really supicious about it.


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow I'm really shocked too. the poor guy....


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah.. I just heard   Such a shame..


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> Oh yes another post without any sources. I'll be sure to take it to heart.



Google, mother fucker. Do you use it? I don't have to spend MY time looking up sources for you, when you have no proof for your own argument - just a fucked up notion that anyone who dies off overdose, must be suicidal.



Adam said:


> Yeah because taking *speedballs* wasn't moronic.



Doesn't matter if he wasn't moronic. You asked me to find you one celebrity overdose that wasn't suicide related, I found it.


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> No it wasn't. He had heart problems and was doing heavy drugs. Prior to his death, he was using a machine to breathe because he could hardly do it himself. When he died, he O.D. on heroin. Was not suicide.



He had heart problems, was doing heavy drugs, and had a breathing aparatus.

And then he went and consciously took *motherfucking speedballs.*

Do you honestly think anyone with a serious heart problem would take a drug that combines a stimulant and a depressant and really think they had a favourable chance to live through it?



> Google, mother fucker. Do you use it? I don't have to spend MY time looking up sources for you, when you have no proof for your own argument - just a fucked up notion that anyone who dies off overdose, must be suicidal.


It isn't *my* responsiblity to cite YOUR POINT. I'm not going to do your proof for you; so I'm just going to take this returning argument as 'I have no sources for my information'.



> You asked me to find you one celebrity overdose that wasn't suicide related, I found it.





			
				Adam said:
			
		

> Name a celebrity death where drugs were involved that was 'accidental' or totally without scandal.


I mentioned the word suicide in my question? Oh wait.


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> Not really, since I wasn't comparing deaths, just knowledge of the person.
> 
> Benoit may have made a living taking shots to the head but everyone that knew him described him as an upstanding man who loved his family.
> 
> My point is that making a conclusion off the *extremely limited* knowledge you had of him as a person is just as bad as a sweeping generalisation.


 
Except I've not yet assumed anything, please point out when and where I said it was acidential?

I just said it *could* be acidental and that many were jumping to conlusions.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> He had heart problems, was doing heavy drugs, and had a breathing aparatus.
> 
> And then he went and consciously took *motherfucking speedballs.*
> 
> Do you honestly think anyone with a serious heart problem would take a drug that combines a stimulant and a depressant and really think they had a favourable chance to live through it?



Have you ever met a fucking drug addict? They don't care about their health, or they wouldn't do the fucking drug in the first place. They're ADDICTED and the addiction comes first, health second.

Your arguments are retarded.





			
				Adam said:
			
		

> I mentioned the word suicide in my question? Oh wait.



Yes, because for it to NOT be an accidental death, it would have to be intentional. And intentional death = suicide. Nice try.




			
				Adam said:
			
		

> It isn't *my* responsiblity to cite YOUR POINT. I'm not going to do your proof for you; so I'm just going to take this returning argument as 'I have no sources for my information'.



You're completely right. Because you know, debating a topic without doing any research on it first is what intelligent people do, after all. It is not your responsibility to look the things I say up, no. But maybe doing a bit of research on the topic you're trying to argue against would make you look a little less amateur at this game.

Fortunately for me, your argument holds no water. As of this moment, police don't suspect foul play and although they have no ruled out suicide, they have found nothing to rule in favor of it either. Nor is there any kind of evidence pointing towards reason he would want to take his life; so I'm afraid the "he wanted to kill himself" front is quite quiet, my friend.

gg


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> No it wasn't. He had heart problems and was doing heavy drugs. Prior to his death, he was using a machine to breathe because he could hardly do it himself. When he died, he O.D. on heroin. Was not suicide.



oh , that sounds right. Technically I guess you are right, death by taking too much illegal drugs accidentally or purposefully is still right up there with suicide.  And taking more than the correct dosage of sleeping pills would seem to be in that category.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 22, 2008)

Well despite all the argument of how and why, it's still sad that it happened.

He was a great actor, and I was greatly awaiting his performance in _"The Dark Knight"_.

He'll be missed, I think he could have became a very predominant actor.


----------



## -18 (Jan 22, 2008)

He has another movie besides from Batman.


----------



## Asmodeus (Jan 22, 2008)

I was in the theater to see _Cloverfield_ (which was overrated, by the way) when I got the news right before the movie started. Kinda killed the movie for me.

R.I.P. brother.


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> Have you ever met a fucking drug addict? They don't care about their health, or they wouldn't do the fucking drug in the first place. They're ADDICTED and the addiction comes first, health second.
> 
> Your arguments are retarded.



My arguments aren't retarded.

My arguments just happen to deal with the possibility of the darker side of this situation. Which people don't want to face, per usual.



> Yes, because for it to NOT be an accidental death, it would have to be intentional. And intentional death = suicide. Nice try.


Faulty logic. A truly accidental death is where he had no control over the forces that killed him. And he knowingly took more pills than he should have.

I'll come back later and apologise if I am totally wrong. For now, the cause of death is still unknown (that is from a police statement made to a credible news source) and so arguing about how he died is totally uneccessary.


----------



## Auron (Jan 22, 2008)

RIP...couldn't believe it till I saw it on CNN.  Crazy shit...young and so much potential.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 22, 2008)

Sucks.

I was (and still am) looking forward to The Dark Knight and especially the Joker but it's just not going to be the same.

RIP.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 22, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 23 (19 members and 4 guests)
> dreams lie*, Hanako, Kiyoshi_Hinata, Auron, rushi_chan, PhotoNinja, idc lol, Anomander Rake, Detonator_Fan, Penance, Noah, TLCgurl5, Minxie, Misha-San, jayedynn, Alucard



I think this is the most active NF article yet.  

Anyway, while I share everyone's sorrow (lol, not really), I'm just glad the Batman movie is finished.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> My arguments aren't retarded.
> 
> My arguments just happen to deal with the possibility of the darker side of this situation. Which people don't want to face, per usual.
> 
> ...



Yes, that's all well and good. But unlike you, most people don't like to do a respectful actor the disservice of openly arguing that he may, or probably DID, commit suicide. Especially when there is nothing to say so. If I died on an accidental overdose, I wouldn't want people suspecting I had reason to kill myself. Or did. That cheapens everything and basically shits all over everything he accomplished in his life, not to mention is an insult to both HIM and HIS FAMILY.

For the time being, I will give him the benefit of the doubt and go with the more logical idea. Until it has been confirmed he wanted to commit suicide, which I feel is hard to judge without being in his mind in the first place, that's where I stand.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...what a tragedy and shock. RIP. he was a great actor and i look foward to seeing his final role as the joker in batman


----------



## idc lol (Jan 22, 2008)

:\  Tragiiiiic.  This sucks, really.  It will be weird watching his new movie.  Kind of like Brandon Lee and the Crow.


----------



## impakt (Jan 22, 2008)

This honeslty sucks. RIP Heath. RIP JOKER.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 22, 2008)

This is horrible news. 

He was a great actor, and will be truly missed. 

R.I.P Heath Ledger.


----------



## fireofthewill (Jan 22, 2008)

This really sucks, he was a great actor and his family are probably pretty devastated by his loss. 

Btw, when I heard about his death, I immediately wikied the Dark Knight movie to see if it was past production since I was really looking forward to it (pretty selfish, I know, btw, its past production if ur interested so they'll be able to release the movie) when I read this:



> Heath Ledger plays the Joker, whom the actor described as a "psychopathic, mass murdering, schizophrenic clown with zero empathy".[9] Nolan had wanted to work with Ledger on a number of projects in the past, but had been unable to do so.[10] When Ledger saw Batman Begins, he realized a way to make the character work in that film's tone,[11] and Nolan agreed upon his anarchic interpretation.[10] *To prepare for the role he lived alone in a hotel room for a month, formulating the character's posture, voice and psychology.*[8] While he initially found it difficult, Ledger was eventually able to generate a voice which did not sound like Jack Nicholson's take on the character in Tim Burton's 1989 Batman film.[12] *He started a diary, in which he wrote the Joker's thoughts and feelings to guide himself during his performance.*[9] He was also given Batman: The Killing Joke and Arkham Asylum: A Serious House on Serious Earth to read, which he "really tried to read [...] and put it down".[11] Ledger also cited inspiration in A* Clockwork Orange and Sid Vicious.*[13] Ultimately, "there’s nothing that [is] consistent", as his main objective was to frighten the audience.[13] *The challenge of the role put a strain on Ledger's sleep patterns, finding himself unable to rest for more than a few hours each night.*[9]



This is an example of a great actor, instead of shallowly playing the role he tried as hard as he could to "become" the Joker; unfortunately, the psychological stress of doing this might have broken him down . I'm really looking forward to the Dark Knight and I hope he can RIP 

Edit: Btw, it came from a wiki article so I can't guarantee it's veracity, but usually, they're pretty accurate.


----------



## ostrich (Jan 22, 2008)

This surprised me almost as much as Steve Irwin's death.Was a good actor,RIP


----------



## guro (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn.  From what I saw he was gonna be an excellent joker.  I feel sorry for his kid.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 22, 2008)

Elden Tyrell said:
			
		

> The light that burns twice as bright burns for half as long and you have burned so very, very brightly



Boom, I was able to use a Blader Runner reference.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 22, 2008)

wow....I literally heard this like 30 minutes ago, while eating with my friends. My friend got a text message, saying along the lines of:

"Heath Ledger is dead! There is no god! This is proof of that!"

I thought it was a joke at first, but then I get back to my room and my roomie tells me that it's true.

Damn.....just damn.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

fireofthewill said:


> This really sucks, he was a great actor and his family are probably pretty devastated by his loss.
> 
> Btw, when I heard about his death, I immediately wikied the Dark Knight movie to see if it was past production since I was really looking forward to it (pretty selfish, I know, btw, its past production if ur interested so they'll be able to release the movie) when I read this:
> 
> ...



it's just the fucking joker man.


----------



## shadow__nin (Jan 22, 2008)

NOOOOOOO! not Sir Ulrich von Lichtenstein of Gelderland 
How tragic I just got on the Internet and that is the news I find,,,


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> My arguments aren't retarded.
> 
> My arguments just happen to deal with the possibility of the darker side of this situation. Which people don't want to face, per usual.
> 
> ...


 
Um you should look up acidential death it has nothing to do 'control over the forces that killed him'.

An acidential death is one where someone dies through no fault of thier own and without any intention of killing yourself or any foul play.

Example: I decide that I know enough about electrical systems to play with them and rewire the house; as a consequence I get fried and die. Taht's still an acidential death.


----------



## testxxxx (Jan 22, 2008)

RIP heath ledger. . I'll be checking out the batman movie.


----------



## gaara<3 (Jan 22, 2008)

this made me terribly sad. i pray for his friends & family.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats a shame i liked broke back no homo.


----------



## Xion (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> He was a great actor. I remember every line of 10 things I hate about you. Guess he was a little in charaacter
> But "brokeback mountain" crushed my heart, I'm gonna watch that movie now and cry a little.
> 
> He was my favorite actor of his age group, one of my favorites overall and I won't forget him so soon



Why do I have a feeling Jake Gyllenhaal is next?

All that depressing Donnie Darko stuff and the Mad World song. 

He fits the bill more so than Keith Heath.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no, the batman movie will be shit >< theyre gonna bring in gwenton tarrantino, I know it...

Anyways, really...it's a shame and I pray the best for his family and friends. He was a great actor and person in general. 

...and hot too


----------



## Homura (Jan 22, 2008)

Even more reason why I have to go see The Dark Knight. Though I also never suspected him to be the type to overdose. 

R.I.P Heath


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> Not really, since I wasn't comparing deaths, just knowledge of the person.
> 
> *Benoit may have made a living taking shots to the head but everyone that knew him described him as an upstanding man who loved his family.*
> 
> My point is that making a conclusion off the *extremely limited* knowledge you had of him as a person is just as bad as a sweeping generalisation.



His wife once filed a suit against him for "cruel treatment", saying that he would lose his temper and throw furniture around.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldnt want to say he committed suicide, though i cant lie to myself and say that it isn't a possibility. This comes from a person who was very close to it at one point.

^^^ and his wife was psycho to begin with. She's traumatized over his death? Damaged? Bullshit. I'm a sympathetic person, but 9 times out of 10 I've seen ex-wives ride things like you wouldnt believe to get attention.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2008)

> ^^^ and his wife was psycho to begin with. She's traumatized over his death? Damaged? Bullshit. I'm a sympathetic person, but 9 times out of 10 I've seen ex-wives ride things like you wouldnt believe to get attention.



Chris Benoit's wife is dead. He murdered her.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 22, 2008)

When were we talking about Chris Benoit? She wasnt even an ex i dont think.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> When were we talking about Chris Benoit? She wasnt even an ex i dont think.



I never said she was.

You were pointing to my post, which was cleary about Benoit. Pay attention.

We're definitely not taking about Ledger because he was not married.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, poor Heath. Gone to soon, rest in peace.


----------



## The Sentry (Jan 22, 2008)

shit i heard it on the news. sucks. i remeber him best from a knights tale


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

The equivalent thread at NeoGAF forums:





> His wife once filed a suit against him for "cruel treatment", saying that he would lose his temper and throw furniture around.



Something most people didn't know about until after he had died, which was my point. Alot of skeletons don't come out until somebody dies and all the lights are on one spot.

In any case, the family claims that Ledger had pneumonia. However the family contacted TMZ, which makes me question the validity of the report (I mean, if you were the family, wouldn't you contact a more credible news outlet?)


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2008)

> Something most people didn't know about until after he had died, which was my point. Alot of skeletons don't come out until somebody dies and all the lights are on one spot.



Most people still don't know about it.

This did'nt come out of the closet after Benoit died; it was never kept a secret as far as I know. If more people know about it now it's because they are paying more attention due to the suden rise in infamy.

Secrecy is very hard to maintain once everyone wants to know about you.


----------



## Purble Place (Jan 22, 2008)

I just found out myself, quite shocking. His future was looking quite bright in the industry after he played the joker imo.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 22, 2008)

...I'm in shock.

R.I.P., Heath.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

drache said:


> Um you should look up acidential death it has nothing to do 'control over the forces that killed him'.
> 
> An acidential death is one where someone dies through no fault of thier own and without any intention of killing yourself or any foul play.
> 
> Example: I decide that I know enough about electrical systems to play with them and rewire the house; as a consequence I get fried and die. Taht's still an acidential death.



nah, i wouldn't compare it like that,, electrical system wiring is legal or at least not obviously bad for you.  Doing 3 sleeping pills when you should do 2 is bad enough, he might have taken 10 or 20?  When wasn't 5 enough already?


----------



## Frambuesa (Jan 22, 2008)

can't believe it

i was... i am, a big fan of him <_<


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

heard about it when i woke up. sad business


----------



## Ash (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn, I would have never expected this. Poor guy


----------



## Squee717 (Jan 22, 2008)

I was shocked when I heard this. He definitely wasn't first on my list of celebrities about to die.I was thinking more like Britney Spears.


----------



## Post Mortem (Jan 22, 2008)

My mum's the one who told me. I heard her call my name and expected her to tell me to put down the guitar and get to my H/W. Instead, she told me to look at our T.V. screen and I was heart broken..."Heath Ledger found dead" was the title on HNN and a part of my soul died...Rest in peace, man. We will all miss you.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 22, 2008)

I would feel so terrible watching the Dark Knight, now that he's dead...

2008 is starting to shape into a very twisted year.


----------



## Tomorrow King (Jan 22, 2008)

LOL. THE JOKER IS DEAD.

I saw it on that Spleak thing on MSN.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 22, 2008)

Huge surprise for me, only found about it when LatinMan PM-ed me T___T.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

tmz says he had a substance abuse problem, but he was clean for a year...but i don't see how that's true


----------



## Emery (Jan 22, 2008)

Though I've yet to see how good of an actor he is (He's never been in a movie I've been remotely interested in before The Dark Knight,) this is truly sad.


----------



## Deamiel (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm... everybody crying over the death of a junkie?  Huh?


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Jan 22, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> HOLY SHIT! WTF!
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Poor guy, RIP Heath! Hope to god Batman was finished.



Why is the completion of his role in the _Batman_ sequel so important in the face of what has happened to him??? Talk about grossly misplaced priorities; I seriously wonder about you people sometimes...

Anyway, I just learned of Ledger's death about three minutes ago from my littler sister, and it is indeed extremely sad. All I can do is extend to his friends and family my condolences and say R.I.P. Heath Ledger.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2008)

The Great Blood-Fire Phoenix said:


> Why is the completion of his role in the _Batman_ sequel so important in the face of what has happened to him??? Talk about grossly misplaced priorities; I seriously wonder about you people sometimes...
> 
> Anyway, I just learned of Ledger's death about three minutes ago from my littler sister, and it is indeed extremely sad. All I can do is extend to his friends and family my condolences and say R.I.P. Heath Ledger.



wait, but why do you react so much to it then? plz explain.  I mean, his greatest movie to date was brokeback mountain( i hadn't even watched it, but it had good reviews).  I was the only one to make a thread about that movie in the theatre section, it only got 4 post at most.  sooo...what's up with that?


----------



## Batman (Jan 22, 2008)

This is shocking more than anything.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 22, 2008)

Deamiel said:


> Hmm... everybody crying over the death of a junkie?  Huh?



A "junkie" is still a person. Don't stereotype.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 22, 2008)

That's real sad...


----------



## xpeed (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn and he just recently finished filming the new Batman movie too.  He made an awesome Joker.  Now I can't watch the movie the same way anymore when it comes out in Summer.


----------



## buff cat (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah I saw/read about it right when I got home from school.  It sucks.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm i cant remember what site, but I read Heath was sick with pneumonia at the time of his death & he died from Cardiac Arrest.


----------



## Halo (Jan 22, 2008)

~sigh~ I found out about this while I was at work today and I am truly sadden by this tragedy. Such talent and promise. While I was never a huge fan, I recognized his aptitude and loved his somewhat rebellious attitude. Its a huge loss. RIP Heath, you will be missed.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm still in denial about it. I loved Heath Ledger, and he was such a fantastic actor too. This is just tragic and unexpected. ;_____;


----------



## Yellow (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that's quite saddening.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jan 22, 2008)

I cant believe it...When i heard about this i was thinking it was some kind of hoax or something.
He and Christian bale, my favorite actors of this generation. 

This is truly sad.


----------



## Hannibal (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, quite a blow. Dude was a good actor and will be missed.


----------



## drache (Jan 22, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> nah, i wouldn't compare it like that,, electrical system wiring is legal or at least not obviously bad for you. Doing 3 sleeping pills when you should do 2 is bad enough, he might have taken 10 or 20? When wasn't 5 enough already?


 
See though we don't know how many he took; it's possilbe that he was safe as far as he knew and even if he wasn't safe so long as he didn't intend to die as a result of his actions it's still an acidental death.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 22, 2008)

> Ledger told The New York Times in a November interview that he “stressed out a little too much” during the Dylan film, and had trouble sleeping while portraying the Joker, whom he called a “psychopathic, mass-murdering, schizophrenic clown with zero empathy.”
> 
> “Last week I probably slept an average of two hours a night,” Ledger told the newspaper. “I couldn’t stop thinking. My body was exhausted, and my mind was still going.” He said he took two Ambien pills, which only worked for an hour, the paper said.



This quote right here makes me believe it truly was accidental.


----------



## Denji (Jan 22, 2008)

I still don't think it's sunk in for me yet. I feel terrible for his daughter.


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

I apologise if I upset anyone.

While I will still hold out for an autopsy, the evidence seems to point towards a truly accidental death caused by a cocktail of strong sleeping pills, a lack of sleep and a bout of pneumonia.


----------



## Deamiel (Jan 23, 2008)

FFLN said:


> A "junkie" is still a person. Don't stereotype.



Yeah, thousands of them die each year.  I don't see them plastered all over T.V. and the Internet.  Once again, I suppose if you're rich and famous, you'll have gaga fans kissing arse well after your dead no matter what you do or have done.


----------



## YamiHikari (Jan 23, 2008)

This is sad more than anything.  I mean 28.  That's rough no matter who you are.

And sleeping pills?  Is that what they found?  That's hard.

And yeah he was a great actor and I always felt down to earth than most of the younger stars.  It's a shame.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 23, 2008)

Haven't seen a shocking celebrity death in a while.  This is very sad.


----------



## Lovewitches (Jan 23, 2008)

My friends and I are going to do a tribute movienight to him and his movies.

God Bless his family, both young and old.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

Deamiel said:


> Yeah, thousands of them die each year.  I don't see them plastered all over T.V. and the Internet.  Once again, I suppose if you're rich and famous, you'll have gaga fans kissing arse well after your dead no matter what you do or have done.



yeah , i agree with this.  Lots of people die every year, was his acting contribution greater than the other no names who never get mentioned on TMZ?

anyway, on the macabre subject of who's next , amy winehouse, i've been hearing a couple of her songs, she's the shit..


----------



## SOLID (Jan 23, 2008)

maybe he took drugs because of not being nominated for the oscar awards.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jan 23, 2008)

The dark side of fame. No force-choking, yet.

All coping mechanisms aside, this really does show that no matter how high we raise someone up, we're equally fragile. One hell of a way to put things into perspective.

You'll be missed, H. Ledger.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 23, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> anyway, on the macabre subject of who's next , amy winehouse



Britney should go next.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

Deamiel said:


> Yeah, thousands of them die each year.  I don't see them plastered all over T.V. and the Internet.  Once again, I suppose if you're rich and famous, you'll have gaga fans kissing arse well after your dead no matter what you do or have done.



Bitter much. 

We are still waiting on the specifics surrounding evrything.


----------



## nepthalion (Jan 23, 2008)

Why so.... serious???


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 23, 2008)

According to 

the Westboro Baptist Church is planning to picket at his funeral...:X

I Hope they all get raped by gays and die in a fire.

*EDIT*: I FOUND THE SOURCE! SaiyanIsland 

LOL...no God does not hate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), he hates batshit crazy fuckers like you.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm going to miss Heath Leger.  I was looking forward to his movies and him maybe being in the 3rd Batman movie.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 23, 2008)

thought it was a hoax


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 23, 2008)

Was the movie finished?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

Batman is in post production IIRC


----------



## drache (Jan 23, 2008)

Adam said:


> I apologise if I upset anyone.
> 
> While I will still hold out for an autopsy, the evidence seems to point towards a truly accidental death caused by a cocktail of strong sleeping pills, a lack of sleep and a bout of pneumonia.


 
I'm going to field this one as we've been talking about this.

You didn't upset me, you didn't even annony me.

I just don't think it's right to start jumping to conclusions just cause he's an actor and just because wiki or tmz pr some blog says something. None of those sites are really news and mostly they're unveriftiable and thus people shouldn't use them as sources.

That's all I was trying to get across, but really I think it's more important that the world will be a different place now and that really an actor with a huge future ahead of himself is now gone.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 23, 2008)

I  wasn't really expecting him to die at all. He never struck me as likely to die. There he was, not being thought about by me and doing whatever famous people do when they're not in focus and he suddenly dies.


----------



## Joker (Jan 23, 2008)

I didn't believe it when I heard it until I saw the news. Absolutely crazy. He will be missed.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jan 23, 2008)

Man, that sucks, to have it all and just throw it away...Anyway, I liked his movies. RIP dude.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Batman is in post production IIRC



Ah, I would have been sad if Dark Knight never finished.


----------



## Hadouken the Man Slayer (Jan 23, 2008)

holy shyt he was only 28 ? ive know about him forever. one of my favorite movies is 10 Things I Hate About You. man he was a down out good actor. i would gladly put him in my top actors. i heard Batman was in post production when he died.


----------



## HiNaTaRoX! (Jan 23, 2008)

It's sad.  I liked Heath Ledger; he shouldn't have died. His time was too soon, I think.


----------



## Xion (Jan 23, 2008)

I guess this ruins the possibility of a Brokeback Mountain 2: Lone Rider.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 23, 2008)

to pay my respects.

R.I.P. Heath Ledger.

I really was/am upset


----------



## element_fighter (Jan 23, 2008)

Dammit, he was/is a legend.  R.I.P


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 23, 2008)

Every movie he was apart of, was good. Man rest in peace.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 23, 2008)

You can't overdose on drugs if you don't do them.

Remember that, kids, and you won't make Heath's mistake.


----------



## Auraka (Jan 23, 2008)

My condolences to his family 

RIP Heath 

Damn...


----------



## Cobra (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats what he gets for o.d ing on drugs, but it still is sad that he died so young


----------



## Adonis (Jan 23, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> You can't overdose on drugs if you don't do them.
> 
> Remember that, kids, and you won't make Heath's mistake.



Jesus Christ, Pilaf, must you use every "tragedy" (I use quotes because I rarely consider a single death a tragedy and simply couldn't think of a better term) to push your overbearing, self-righteous beliefs?

To be frank, no one on a fucking anime forum cares how gung-ho against prescription medication or meat you are and you always come off as some holier-than-thou douche. 

You: "Lol, I'm so moral and ethical that I won't contribute to the suffering of an animal by eating meat or going to a zoo. But on the same token, I'll mock a little girl's death because she died holding on to a religious item (rosary) and it's an opportunity to promote my own sense of superiority for being atheist!"

You're a smug cock, to be concise.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2008)

Adonis don't bother, Pilaf is always looking for a chance to show off his superior beliefs, just ignore the ass.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 23, 2008)

RIP Heath you asshole -___- 

You left behind an inocent child that had nothing to do with that.... what a shame...


----------



## Pantera (Jan 23, 2008)

How sad .. i heard the news just this morning, he didn't even reach his prime yet. 

I heard that his acting in the joker is incredible, if he wins the oscar for the role .. then it will really mean he went out with a hell of a bang.

Am really feeling for his young daughter , but at least she's too young to even understand what's going on.




Pilaf said:


> You can't overdose on drugs if you don't do them.
> 
> Remember that, kids, and you won't make Heath's mistake.



Am sure your sniffing cocaine as you are writing this statement.

Have some respect for a dead man ...... since your an athiest (like me )i suppose that death should mean more to u than what it means to a person with faith.


----------



## Serenanna (Jan 23, 2008)

Rumor is (if you believe perezhilton.com) that it was accidental OD on sleeping pills. All the ones he had were in prescripition bottles in his name on them, and where either in his medicine cabinet or on his nightstand. There were two bottles on the nightstand, one sleeping pill and one anti-anxiety. Considering my mother takes similar things of both, and isn't a druggie, and no reports of a note was found, I am more than likely to believe this was a tragic accident.

Still, I'm never gonna be able to watch A Knight's Tale now without crying a little. v.v

Sere


----------



## Ornina (Jan 23, 2008)

He was such an amazing actor, it's sad to see him go like this.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Jan 23, 2008)

Over dose of sleepin pills 

Didn't he act as one of the gay cowboys in broke back mountain X3.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 23, 2008)

Why is everyone jumping on the suicide train?

Officially, it's being treated as an accidental overdose since there's no evidence to the contrary (i.e. scattered pills, suicide notes, etc.)

Also, the fact he'll only be remembered as "the dude in that gay cowboy movie" is a little disheartening...


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 23, 2008)

R.I.P.
Fine actor.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Why is everyone jumping on the suicide train?
> 
> Officially, it's being treated as an accidental overdose since there's no evidence to the contrary (i.e. scattered pills, suicide notes, etc.)
> 
> Also, the fact he'll only be remembered as "the dude in that gay cowboy movie" is a little disheartening...



It's hard to remember him any other way, even the news has to bring up brokeback mountain in the first 3 sentences when they talk about him.  How do you remember him (i'm still reading older posts)?  

I jumped on the suicide wagon from the get go, I'm willing to believe it's accidental, but still by a long shot.  Like I said, what part of your brain doesn't tell you to stop at 5 pills or whatever, or see a doctor and get a stronger medicine, he can afford it.  NYC isn't a place to get sleep you know?  And why take pills before a massagey


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jan 23, 2008)

This news made me rather sad 
It's not nice to wake up to at 6am in the morning on a Wednesday. . . 
Also, I had Film Studies today and people were taking the piss, which I think was uncalled for as I hear he was a decent actor and wasn't bitchy like the rest of them.
R.I.P, Heath


----------



## Sakura (Jan 23, 2008)

RIP baby, even if you cheated on your wife and took drugs.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd figure sleeping pills, or any form of sedative, would be the easiest to OD on. I mean, the pill is taken for the sole effect of making one drowsy (drowsiness = less aware) thus it's not a stretch to think one under the influence of judgement-impairing drugs would make a further lapse in judgement and take too many.

Edit: Plus, he alledgedly had pneumonia at the time.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jan 23, 2008)

*It was homicide.*

Yay! First to start the obligatory theories!


----------



## drache (Jan 23, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I'd figure sleeping pills, or any form of sedative, would be the easiest to OD on. I mean, the pill is taken for the sole effect of making one drowsy (drowsiness = less aware) thus it's not a stretch to think one under the influence of judgement-impairing drugs would make a further lapse in judgement and take too many.
> 
> Edit: Plus, he alledgedly had pneumonia at the time.


 
Exactly.

Sides given the right conditions sleeping pills are damn dangerous becausae they can be highly addictive and your body adapts to them fast. Thus it's not unreasonable to think for now it's an acident.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

drache said:


> That's all I was trying to get across, but really I think it's more important that the world will be a different place now and that really an actor with a huge future ahead of himself is now gone.



i'm not trying to be an ass, but will it really be a different place?  Accidental OD if that's what it is, I'm not convinced yet, is still killing yourself, by accident.

Adonis said it's easy to OD on sleeping pills.  You know that , i know that , we all must know that right?  When I took vicodin after a car accident i musta been warned by 50 different people that it was addictive and to get off of it as soon as possible.  I did.

just the suspicion is bad.  The media was replaying all these weird interviews of him saying weird things.  He was a strange guy.


----------



## drache (Jan 23, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm not trying to be an ass, but will it really be a different place? Accidental OD if that's what it is, I'm not convinced yet, is still killing yourself, by accident.
> 
> Adonis said it's easy to OD on sleeping pills. You know that , i know that , we all must know that right? When I took vicodin after a car accident i musta been warned by 50 different people that it was addictive and to get off of it as soon as possible. I did.
> 
> just the suspicion is bad. The media was replaying all these weird interviews of him saying weird things. He was a strange guy.


 
Sure it's supicious death, but that doesn't make it sucide.

More over there was no note, he wasn't giving away processions and displayed none of the classical signs that he was despressed.


Hell Johnny Deph gives wierd interviews should we start predicting his death next?

As for the world being different, sure it's going to be different; we could debate exactly how much but it is relavatively impossilbe to know (as we move to the realm of what ifs and it's messy there)

And since you're not convinced here:

*accidental death* 
n. death caused by an accident (as opposed to natural causes, murder or suicide) 


edit: I don't think you're being an ass either becuase unlike others on this thread you're keeping an open mind even if you're leaning in a certain direction. There's nothing wrong in general with saying it's hollywood his death must be messed up in some way; but I think this death will be one of the exceptions and until we have more info we don't really know much.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

drache said:


> Sure it's supicious death, but that doesn't make it sucide.
> 
> More over there was no note, he wasn't giving away processions and displayed none of the classical signs that he was despressed.
> 
> ...



that's fair, but on the subject of johnny depp, he appears to be a generally cheerful guy with a stable family situation.  Very different from Ledger.


----------



## drache (Jan 23, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> that's fair, but on the subject of johnny depp, he appears to be a generally cheerful guy with a stable family situation. Very different from Ledger.


 
Thing is not so much, except for seperating with his wife Ledger was/has been described the same way; he was very normal and seemed to be just another person.

I watched some of the news and they were talking about how he was a great father, a good friend, very grounded and all that.

Which just leads me to believe this was a horrible but acidental death.


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm a little sad to hear this news. Heath was one of the few actors who had a little quirkyness to him. I was really surprised as well because he's so young. R.I.P


----------



## vervex (Jan 23, 2008)

I was in chock when I saw that in the news just now... Damn, he was such a sexy man...  One more gone!


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 23, 2008)

OH MY GOD THIS CANT BE TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seany (Jan 23, 2008)

Saw this this morning, i'm still in shock...
Awful.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 23, 2008)

Heath who?


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jan 23, 2008)

Cell said:


> Heath who?



he was in the gay cowboy movie and he going to be in the new batman movie


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh. I don't really care.


----------



## Kubisa (Jan 23, 2008)

Whilst he did do drugs, I've got to say that he was a good talent in Hollywood. Whilst his personal life may have been controversial, he did star in a few good films.

To be leaving his child without a father is the real tragedy here, I just hope he gets remembered as the brilliant actor he was instead of that guy who died from an overdose.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

update: rolled up 20 found , no visible drug residue, but potentially used for snorting drugs (coke snorting can lead to cardiac arrest)


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 23, 2008)

_The joker ... i heard about that shit yesterday ... too bad ... druggie ... want else can I say ... though i didn't like his appearance as joker ... he looks way too sloppy ... I mean come on ... The joker always had this clean, sophisticated crazy look ...  _


----------



## Ida (Jan 23, 2008)

Even though I didn't know him, this is very sad. I feel so sorry for his daughter, growing up without a father. 
RIP.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't know if it's true but i read somewhere that he was suffering from Insomnia thats what he used the sleeping pills for.

Anyone know if theres some substance to this?


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 23, 2008)

danm, thats bad man...


hopeful;ly batman will do justice to his death


----------



## Amuro (Jan 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _The joker ... i heard about that shit yesterday ... too bad ... druggie ... want else can I say ... though i didn't like his appearance as joker ... he looks way too sloppy ... I mean come on ... The joker always had this clean, sophisticated crazy look ...  _




The Joker is hardly Clean and sophisticated, well atleast the good versions aren't.


----------



## drache (Jan 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _The joker ... i heard about that shit yesterday ... too bad ... druggie ... want else can I say ... though i didn't like his appearance as joker ... he looks way too sloppy ... I mean come on ... The joker always had this clean, sophisticated crazy look ... _


 
*sigh*

For the love of something, WHY do people keep saying that he was a druggie?

Where is the evidence? The tox report is still 4-6 weeks away and more over there was no evidence to indicate he did more then over the counter drugs (that he had a reasonable reason for).

I mean seriously people actually read the news not some blog that doesn't even cite thier sources.


----------



## Auraya (Jan 23, 2008)

I was upset when I heard this this morning on the radio. He was a truly talented actor and it's such a shame about what happened to him


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

drache said:


> *sigh*
> 
> For the love of something, WHY do people keep saying that he was a druggie?
> 
> ...



on the last page i had a post about a rolled up 20 that resembles that type used for snorting drugs.  and the pills weren't just sleeping pills they were sleeping and anti-depressants.  

Speaking of pills, if i were to attempt suicide, i would probably go with sleeping pills if i was tired of life, pain killers if i was in pain, and anti-depressants if i was sad


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

Away from the drug debate (waiting for tox/autopsy still), not sure if this has been posted yet or not:


----------



## drache (Jan 23, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> on the last page i had a post about a rolled up 20 that resembles that type used for snorting drugs. and the pills weren't just sleeping pills they were sleeping and anti-depressants.
> 
> Speaking of pills, if i were to attempt suicide, i would probably go with sleeping pills if i was tired of life, pain killers if i was in pain, and anti-depressants if i was sad


 
I saw what you posted about the 20, but not that he was on anti-depressents but considering that he seemed to be suffering from anxiety due to his self imposed isolation for his role in Dark Knight.

But still it's a long leap to go from 'he was having probelms unadjusting to his role' to 'he was a druggie and commited sucide'.

I mean there are people on this thread condemning him for things that they have no proof of and frankly it really annonys me. Because I would hope that people would be better then to just start assuming the worst just because they want to be sanctimonous.

Untill the tox comes back or police find his stash of drugs or drug equipment I will keep holding myself neutral and keep reminding people that they're making hasty snap decesions.

edit:

Adam,

You know I really think one of these days god (if he/she exists) is going to finally have enough of people speaking for him and give them a public piece of his mind. Which could be highly entertaining, in the mean time they're bigots and frankly they should quit while they're behind.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 23, 2008)

lol westboro

Such constructive and intelligent criticism.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 23, 2008)

How would any of you guys know he was a druggie? That would be for the people who knew him to decide so don't you dare judge him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

Sakura said:


> How would any of you guys know he was a druggie? That would be for the people who knew him to decide so don't you dare judge him.



he was either a druggie or alky, i distinctly remember the newsreport saying he had been clean for a year (:S)


----------



## drache (Jan 23, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> he was either a druggie or alky, i distinctly remember the newsreport saying he had been clean for a year (:S)


 
Which news was this? CNN, MSNBC (hell even FOX) have all reported that he was never in rehab as far as thier reporters could find out.

Please time me people aren't taking TMZ seriouslly (they have had to retract thier 'statements' so many times it's no longer funny)


----------



## Celebrianna (Jan 23, 2008)

Like most of you, I was shocked to hear the news about Heath Ledger. I'm one of them who do not believe that he was an addict or anything like that. I simply believe that he reacted to what ever he took and it caused him to die. In other words, I believe it was an accident. Poor guy sound like he was properly overworked.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 23, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> he was either a druggie or alky, i distinctly remember the newsreport saying he had been clean for a year (:S)



but he avoided the tabloids, and at least he was talented. his personal life was for him to manage, so if he was a druggie, let him be.


----------



## Chlorine (Jan 23, 2008)

RIP Heath


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 23, 2008)

*We'll have to wait 10 days before they know how he really died.....*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

drache: it was tmz that said that.  sometimes they are reliable, sometimes not..


----------



## Kishimoto (Jan 23, 2008)

Adam said:


> Away from the drug debate (waiting for tox/autopsy still), not sure if this has been posted yet or not:



It is always sad to see someone young die. To actually be so tackless to go to a mans funeral in protest is the furthest thing from the Christian thing that I am worried these people are worshipers of Satan himself.

They are mocking the Lord as some evil dictator and using his word thee way they are is nothing short of blasphemy.
The family will be so distraught if these people do this, now is the time too guide them from their sadness and have them rejoice with their memories and knowledge of Heath being welcomed into the arms of God, not ram their protests which will acheive no good down their throats.

As for the death people must not assume suicide was the cause for this nor that he was a druggie. Sleeping pills were found at the scene, for all we know he was going to take one when he went into cardiac arrestand they dropped all over the place. Do not judge without facts, assumptions will only lead to mistakes.


----------



## Vermillionage (Jan 23, 2008)

That is sooo tasteless... they should try to do something like that in my community..there butts would be kicked to their own personal fanatic hell.. But due to you and I live in a democracy.... well...we have to live with morrons like those as well...
I feel sorry for all his family, and loved ones....

Rest in peace heath...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 23, 2008)

I was in the middle of getting my hair cut, when i heard about this. I was in the barbers chair, and i looked up at the tv, and read the words, "Actor Heath Ledger found dead"! My eyes popped outta my fucking sockets. I was so shocked. My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Jan 24, 2008)

This is really sad.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 24, 2008)

Now I'd feel weird watching his old movies. They were quite good. He died so young too... R.I.P. mate.


----------



## drache (Jan 24, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Suicide in Hollywood?
> New Trend.
> Let's hope Paris Hilton and those rich bitches follow it.


 
Nice to know you didn't even bother to read the article or even bother to find out anything.

If you did you'd know the man lived a relatively quiet life in *New York City* not Hollywood.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 24, 2008)

It's sad that a good actor like him had to kick the bucket. Damn.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2008)

Ichiban-nin said:


> Now I'd feel weird watching his old movies. They were quite good. He died so young too... R.I.P. mate.



like, all 3 of them...batman will be awkward though, i guarantee.


----------



## Asmodeus (Jan 24, 2008)

Did anyone hear what Jack Nicholson had to say on it?

Someone approached him about Heath OD'ing, and his exact words were:

"That's awful."

Followed immediately by:

"_I warned him_".

Leads you to believe that the Joker may have been the one to kill Heath in the end...and from the sound of it, it almost killed Jack Nicholson. They say good actors become their characters...I guess the Joker is a character that most people couldn't handle becoming.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 24, 2008)

Kishimoto said:


> *They are mocking the Lord as some evil dictator and using his word thee way they are is nothing short of blasphemy.*



 Actually, that's exactly what your "Lord" is..have you ever _read_ the Bible?


----------



## Munak (Jan 24, 2008)

Too bad. And then some channel decided to show 'A Knight's Tale' here...

RIP Heath.


----------



## Sky (Jan 24, 2008)

ahw... why take drugs? sheesh


----------



## Xion (Jan 24, 2008)

Asmodeus said:


> Leads you to believe that the Joker may have been the one to kill Heath in the end...and from the sound of it, it almost killed Jack Nicholson. They say good actors become their characters...I guess the Joker is a character that most people couldn't handle becoming.





He likely meant that in regards to the drugs. Not the Joker...and it didn't almost kill him.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah heard about it on the radio the other day.

RIP


----------



## Fai (Jan 24, 2008)

Ugh, just how incredibly  is this man.

Rest in peace, Heath. God needed a ~cowboy~ <3


----------



## Adonis (Jan 24, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _The joker ... i heard about that shit yesterday ... too bad ... druggie ... want else can I say ... though i didn't like his appearance as joker ... he looks way too sloppy ... I mean come on ... The joker always had this clean, sophisticated crazy look ...  _



Translation: I never actually read the comic books yet will still state my opinion on what the Joker should be as fact...despite being oblivious to the source material...

This gets tiring, people.

If you've never read a Batman comic, and know nothing of the source material, don't feed me your interpretation of how the Joker should be as fact.


----------



## Morwain (Jan 24, 2008)

Tis so sad he was an extremly good acter I liked every movie I saw him in....


----------



## Kishimoto (Jan 24, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> Actually, that's exactly what your "Lord" is..have you ever _read_ the Bible?



I don't know what Bible you've been reading but it sure wasn't the Holy one.

If you read the Bible and still see God as an Evil dictator then you simply aren't educated in the philosophies of Christianity. I really don't see any way you can claim such a thing.

I will gladly answer any questions or reasons for you feeling this, but you most likely just do not care and will remain ignorant to other peoples beliefs.


----------



## Squee717 (Jan 24, 2008)

What Jack Nicholson said was "I warned 'em" and he was talking about drugs,(I think Ambien) Some stories are even reporting that he said "I told him so" which if fucking ridiculous,he never said anything like that.

Also,reading through comments made on other sites,people seriously have no respect for anything anymore-not even the dead.Joking and saying mean things about someone who just died-are you kidding me?So what if we didn't know him? You get to like people through the movies they make,y'know?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2008)

^at the same time he only made 3 or so movies , most of which aren't big on NF(see theatre section).  sooo....


----------



## Believe It! (Jan 24, 2008)

He's dead because he couldn't deal with the guilt of being a sellout whore who twisted and perverted the image and character of the western American male. The only reason people are reacting to his death is because he portrayed gays in a favorable light. Some junkie actor OD'ing in his apartment is not news. It is the standard.

A real news story would be: *FLASH! Hollywood actor found hosting Bible study in apartment!*


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2008)

Okay who had page 18 for Bi's claiming it was to do with brokeback mountain, you just won yourself the prize.

But seriously, brokeback had nothing to do with this and only real morons would even mention it.  I'm not sure what Jack said about "I warned him" but I actually thought it was more to be something along the line of "Be careful when playing the Joker, it can screw with your mind." kind of warning although if it was about drugs then that is what it was.

But really we still don't know what caused his death, he has been stating he needed the meds to help him get over playing the Joker which if so if/when they release the film we might see how psycho this Joker is and might understand why is bothered him so much.  Also since he was actually in the middle of filming another movie and that he was devoted to his daughter I actually doubt he deliberately tried to kill himself which is why till further evidence comes out I am erring on the side of accidental overdose.


----------



## drache (Jan 25, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> He's dead because he couldn't deal with the guilt of being a sellout whore who twisted and perverted the image and character of the western American male. The only reason people are reacting to his death is because he portrayed gays in a favorable light. Some junkie actor OD'ing in his apartment is not news. It is the standard.
> 
> A real news story would be: *FLASH! Hollywood actor found hosting Bible study in apartment!*


 
May you have your karmic reward that you hateful words have earned you; either in this life or the next.


----------



## colours (Jan 25, 2008)

Just horrible ;____;


----------



## Adonis (Jan 25, 2008)

Nemesis said:


> But seriously, brokeback had nothing to do with this and only real morons would even mention it.  I'm not sure what Jack said about "I warned him" but I actually thought it was more to be something along the line of "*Be careful when playing the Joker, it can screw with your mind.*" kind of warning although if it was about drugs then that is what it was.



If that was what Jack meant, which I hope is not the case, I call bullshit.

It'd be a farce for Jack to even insinuate his role as the Joker was demanding especially when compared to Heath's absorption into the role. 

Wow, he [Jack] wore white make-up and acted slightly more cooky than he did in The Shining. Where's this guy's 'Actor of our Century' award for such a dedicated portrayal?

As opposed to Heath who, gasped, RESEARCHED THE SOURCE MATERIAL, didn't demand half the royalties, and, overkill I admit, locked himself in a room for a month feigning insanity to get down pat the mannerisms and though processes of a deranged killer.

Jack can relate, I'm sure.


----------



## Even (Jan 25, 2008)

Greatest shock of 2008...
R.I.P. Heath... Looking forward to see you in action as the Joker...


----------



## Quantum (Jan 25, 2008)

Just cause hes famous you make a thread about his death? 

Well let's make it fair and make a new thread every 3 seconds for children that die from hunger....

And if he committed suicidal, no-one should pay attention or be sad.


----------



## Squee717 (Jan 25, 2008)

Keiji Uchiha said:


> Just cause hes famous you make a thread about his death?
> 
> Well let's make it fair and make a new thread every 3 seconds for children that die from hunger....
> 
> And if he committed suicidal, no-one should pay attention or be sad.



Well,that's original.I haven't heard that yet.
Besides,I doubt it was suicide.It was most likely an accident.


----------



## Believe It! (Jan 25, 2008)

Cesar Romero did well even after playing The Joker. He died of physical sickness, not mental sickness as Heath Ledger did.



But, times were better back then. Actors weren't crazy weirdos typically.



			
				Squee717 said:
			
		

> Besides,I doubt it was suicide.It was most likely an accident.



Accident my ass. He was nude and was surrounded by MANY perscription drugs. He knew what he was doing. It was no accident that he stuffed his face with pills. He was a loser.

Karma doesn't exist, but if it did, then karma came around on Heath. Many MANY people more important than him died that same day. Why don't we hear about them?


----------



## drache (Jan 25, 2008)

It's always amusing when BI invents facts and twists what has been said.

BI, he had prescriptions *in the house*, they were not 'all around him'; the later implies something that is not true.

More over where exactly is this source of yours that says he was naked? I hope you're not quoting wiki again.


----------



## kire (Jan 25, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Accident my ass. He was nude and was surrounded by MANY perscription drugs. He knew what he was doing. It was no accident that he stuffed his face with pills. He was a loser.



Aren't we judgemental..
You know some people (a lot of people actually) have issues and need prescribed drugs to get by.  And sometimes those people make the serious mistake of mixing the wrong meds which sometimes have serious results.
That doesn't mean they killed themself, it all depends on how much he took.
And until you yourself know what it is to suffer in a way that requires certain meds, you should refrain from calling him a loser.  The bottom line is you don't know what happened, and until toxicology comes back neither will we..

Anyway, I feel bad for his little girl and his family..it's horrible to lose someone famos or not.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 25, 2008)

> Greatest shock of 2008...



It's not even fucking February yet.


----------



## Xion (Jan 25, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> It's not even fucking February yet.



Wait until Hurricane Enrique............Katrina Redux!


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jan 25, 2008)

Even if he was naked, so what?  I sleep in the nude..  If I had trouble sleeping and misjudged the needed dosage,  I'd end up dead and naked.


----------



## Genive (Jan 25, 2008)

I loved Heath Ledger. This was totally out of the blue...
The autopsy will clear up whatever it is he died from, they'll decide whether it was accidental or not. R.I.P.


----------



## Post Mortem (Jan 25, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Suicide in Hollywood?
> New Trend.
> Let's hope Paris Hilton and those rich bitches follow it.


HE DID NOT KILL HIMSELF!!! 



narutosimpson said:


> on the last page i had a post about a rolled up 20 that resembles that type used for snorting drugs.



Hey moron! They tested the 20 and found that their was no illegal drug usage so next time get your facts straight before you post!



Sakura said:


> How would any of you guys know he was a druggie? That would be for the people who knew him to decide so don't you dare judge him.



Thank you! I'm glad that you are on the side that loved Heath in this thread. Their are some moronic haters out there and I'm glad to know you are a friend...

R.I.P. Heath


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Cesar Romero did well even after playing The Joker. He died of physical sickness, not mental sickness as Heath Ledger did.
> 
> 
> 
> But, times were better back then. Actors weren't crazy weirdos typically.



Yes but Cesar Romer's Joker was based on the 50s/60s dumbed down version when DC comics were not allowed to put in the hugely psychotic madman that came before and after this era.

Although the characters were the same their mentalities were hugely different.  The Romero's Joker was nothing more than a comedic bank robber while those that came after him were dark, psychotic, compassion less murderers who got sick pleasure out of mass murder.  It's reported that Heath Ledger's is going to be the worst of the lot.

Anyone who even had the slightest understanding of the Joker would know that.  But why bother when I'm arguing with someone who thinks a male character they fell in love with is actually a boy and they can't handle it. (although I also bet this is the source of your homophobia)


----------



## Snow (Jan 26, 2008)

Westboro Baptist Church (Known for their picketing of gay soldier's funerals) is planning on picketing Heath's funeral. If any of you're going: beat the crap out of some of them for us.


----------



## -=rain eagle=- (Jan 26, 2008)

anybody from australia did u guys hear the radio when they tallked to the lady who was going to screw up his funeral she is a bitch a so called christian and she thanked god for killing 900,000 mexicans she even has her own website called SaiyanIsland man i hate people like this such hippocrits saying god hates them god prolly hates her


----------



## Snow (Jan 26, 2008)

richo247 said:


> anybody from australia did u guys hear the radio when they tallked to the lady who was going to screw up his funeral she is a bitch a so called christian and she thanked god for killing 900,000 mexicans she even has her own website called SaiyanIsland man i hate people like this such hippocrits saying god hates them god prolly hates her



She's the spokesperson for the church I mentioned in the above post.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2008)

This'll be a disaster for the Producers of Dark Knight. They may have to restart the entire movie or cancel it.


----------



## Genive (Jan 26, 2008)

?Sniper? said:


> This'll be a disaster for the Producers of Dark Knight. They may have to restart the entire movie or cancel it.



I thought they had already wrapped up filming?
I don't know, some news channel kept saying that.

Otherwise, sad as this may seem, more people will want to watch it now.


----------



## Believe It! (Jan 26, 2008)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Yes but Cesar Romer's Joker was based on the 50s/60s dumbed down version when DC comics were not allowed to put in the hugely psychotic madman that came before and after this era.



No, I disagree. That was the original Joker. The new versions are the alterations. But you have a point about Cesar's character not being crazy, and thus not affecting him in that way. However, the point still remains that the Joker character is not cursed. It just might depend on how he is portrayed.



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> Although the characters were the same their mentalities were hugely different. The Romero's Joker was nothing more than a comedic bank robber while those that came after him were dark, psychotic, compassion less murderers who got sick pleasure out of mass murder.



No doubt Romero's character was more of a clown than a crazy, but I think that is how The Joker was intended. Also, I don't know of any version of Joker than got kicks out of mass murder, per se. Mass hysteria or "infection" with crazy gas or something, but not murder. I think the sickest thing he ever did that wasn't actually meant to be funny was beat the hell out of Robin with a crowbar in one comic book.



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> It's reported that Heath Ledger's is going to be the worst of the lot.



Worst compared to what though? The animated series? The Batman? The cartoon Jokers have the worst or craziest incarnations, and those are cartoons. Heath's couldn't have been worse than those, but if so then not by much.



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> Anyone who even had the slightest understanding of the Joker would know that.



Hey! Don't talk to me about The Joker. I'm very informed of that character as well as the rest of the characters in the Batman series.



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> But why bother when I'm arguing with someone who thinks a male character they fell in love with is actually a boy and they can't handle it. (although I also bet this is the source of your homophobia)



Ah, a Haku dig. Very original. You're the one who is a homophobe. Not me. Why don't you go join your crowd of Westboro Craptists in trying to protest Heath's funeral?



			
				I said:
			
		

> Westboro Baptist Church (Known for their picketing of gay soldier's funerals)



Not gay soldiers, ANY soldiers. They'll protest any soldier's funeral because they think the military is against God for protecting America, a country that they think promotes homosexuality. Thus, any soldier killed is a glory to God in their eyes.



			
				I said:
			
		

> is planning on picketing Heath's funeral. If any of you're going: beat the crap out of some of them for us.



They won't even be able to get within 200 yards of it. Trust me. The media coverage and Hollywood turnout will be so massive that it will just drownd them all out. That, and the police will remove them for their own safty.



			
				richo247 said:
			
		

> anybody from australia did u guys hear the radio when they tallked to the lady who was going to screw up his funeral she is a bitch a so called christian and she thanked god for killing 900,000 mexicans she even has her own website called DL Full House man i hate people like this such hippocrits saying god hates them god prolly hates her



God does not hate anyone, but He hates what she does. The government should declare them a cult and thrown them in prison for treason. Believe it!



			
				•Sniper• said:
			
		

> This'll be a disaster for the Producers of Dark Knight. They may have to restart the entire movie or cancel it.



Nooo. This is going to be a cash cow now that there is a dead actor involved. They have all the scenes done. Now it is going through the editing process. They will probably release it as a tribute to Heath and even have a dedication to him in the credits.

The problem is that he will also probably be nominated for and win all kinds of awards for his role even if his acting as The Joker sucked, and it will be just because he died.



			
				Genive said:
			
		

> Otherwise, sad as this may seem, more people will want to watch it now.



Bingo.


----------



## Genive (Jan 26, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> God does not hate anyone, but He hates what she does. The government should declare them a cult and thrown them in prison for treason. Believe it!



Agreed. I went to the site, and it was insane. It's as much as Islamic extremism can be dangerous, so can Christian extremism. The way those people think...

Say no to religious extremist! 

There were reports that the maid that found him or whatnot, called Mary Kate Olsen first before 911.
That was a little stupid.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 26, 2008)

WBc should be allowed to say whatever they want.

I don't see how they're guilty of treason.

Stomp on rights, much?

Not that I would mind if they were all beaten with baseball bats, the children included


----------



## Stalin (Jan 26, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> No, I disagree. That was the original Joker. The new versions are the alterations. But you have a point about Cesar's character not being crazy, and thus not affecting him in that way. However, the point still remains that the Joker character is not cursed. It just might depend on how he is portrayed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, the joker was created as a guy kicks kills for laughs, its just in the 50's ,DC dumbed him down into a mere pranksters. But,he returned back into a insane muderer in the 70's,the worst he ever did was shooting batgirl,crippling her, undressong her and took pictures oher naked, and shpw them to her dad.  Also, the DKR joker killed for fun.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 26, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> No doubt Romero's character was more of a clown than a crazy, but I think that is how The Joker was intended. Also, I don't know of any version of Joker than got kicks out of mass murder, per se. Mass hysteria or "infection" with crazy gas or something, but not murder. I think the sickest thing he ever did that wasn't actually meant to be funny was beat the hell out of Robin with a crowbar in one comic book.



No. Joker was originally a sociopathic murderer with no sense of right or wrong. He killed everyone and anyone. He has since been changed in some ways, but he's still pretty much an insane murderer. And beat the hell out of Robin? He beat him within an inch of his life and then left him in a building that soon after detonated, killing Robin.




Believe It! said:


> Worst compared to what though? The animated series? The Batman? The cartoon Jokers have the worst or craziest incarnations, and those are cartoons. Heath's couldn't have been worse than those, but if so then not by much.



You obviously haven't read the comic books. I'm quite sure he slit a man's neck in one of them, and then left him for his wife to find with a Joker card stickign out of the cut.




Believe It! said:


> Hey! Don't talk to me about The Joker. I'm very informed of that character as well as the rest of the characters in the Batman series.



Clearly not.




Believe It! said:


> Ah, a Haku dig. Very original. You're the one who is a homophobe. Not me. Why don't you go join your crowd of Westboro Craptists in trying to protest Heath's funeral?



Don't even start, Believe It!. You're the biggest homophobe on this entire forum.




Believe It! said:


> Not gay soldiers, ANY soldiers. They'll protest any soldier's funeral because they think the military is against God for protecting America, a country that they think promotes homosexuality. Thus, any soldier killed is a glory to God in their eyes.



I agree. Westboro will protest any American soldier's funeral. They hate America in general, and protest the soldier's funeral because they know that stings the most to average American's. They are irl trolls, they try and provoke people into attacking them then sue the attacker for the money necessary to keep their church running.




Believe It! said:


> They won't even be able to get within 200 yards of it. Trust me. The media coverage and Hollywood turnout will be so massive that it will just drownd them all out. That, and the police will remove them for their own safty.



They aren't going to protest his funeral. Last I heard, it was going to be held in Australia (I may be wrong, here...) and they can only protest funerals in America, as the 1st amendment protects them. If they go to Australia to protest a funeral, they would all end up dead.




Believe It! said:


> God does not hate anyone, but He hates what she does. The government should declare them a cult and thrown them in prison for treason. Believe it!



Won't happen. First amendment protects them without fail. But they DO need to die.


----------



## fabio (Jan 27, 2008)

who will play joker in the third batman film


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 27, 2008)

*Um....*

*If there is one, depending on if the movie does good in sales, etc. *


----------



## fabio (Jan 27, 2008)

actually the director the guy who played alfred and christian bale already have contracts for the 3rd


----------



## n!L (Jan 27, 2008)

Pathetic. People actually care more about the 3rd Batman film than the fact we just lost a legend in the acting world, so to speak.

_Heath-bar_ was a great actor and since his death he has become more legend than will smith. (If that doesn't make sense to you -- you should get off the computer more)


----------



## Celebrianna (Jan 27, 2008)

I heard that his portrayal of Joker will certainly equal, if not surpass, Jack Nicholson's indelible portrayal. Go Heath! I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 27, 2008)

*Have there been any updates on his autopsy?*


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2008)

nothing yet still have to wait for the toxicology although I doubt it will be more than a accidental overdose on sleeping pills and anxiety drugs.

And BI, my rebuttal to you mostly have already been Anomander Rake and The Cheat.  But to the homophobe accusation by you on me (and going off topic). Hmm explain how I, a guy who is bisexual, knows that same sex marriage is as much a human right as opposite sex marriage and completely support the right to same sex couples adopting in the same way as opposite sex couples be homophobic huh  .


----------



## RodMack (Jan 28, 2008)

It really surprised me to hear that Heath Ledger just died. I never saw any of his movies, but it did seem like he was at the point of stardom.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 28, 2008)

n!L said:


> Pathetic. People actually care more about the 3rd Batman film than the fact we just lost a legend in the acting world, so to speak.
> 
> _Heath-bar_ was a great actor and since his death he has become more legend than will smith. (If that doesn't make sense to you -- you should get off the computer more)



Haha 



I know what you're saying.


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P mate  I will miss you! You were a great actor with full of charisma


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 28, 2008)

Poor guy. R.I.P.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 28, 2008)

This would watching the Joker die in the Batman movie kinda weird.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2008)

n!L said:


> Pathetic. People actually care more about the 3rd Batman film than the fact we just lost a legend in the acting world, so to speak.
> 
> _Heath-bar_ was a great actor and since his death he has become more legend than will smith. (If that doesn't make sense to you -- you should get off the computer more)



i don't think he was will smith level, no offense.

ledger made serious movies, batman would have been his first summer blockbuster.  

Smith makes mostly blockbusters with a serious movie in-btwn.  

But i see you like the guy, so, nm


----------



## IcedEarth28 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's such a shame that the world's lost one of the few great actors. He was a really talented guy.


----------



## Post Mortem (Jan 28, 2008)

The movie will be let out at a later time in the year because the filmakers and producers have a little thing called class and I doubt that they will let the film out at the same same time just for some quick cash.


----------



## Post Mortem (Jan 28, 2008)

Poor guy, he was taken way too early. CNN was saying that this could have been his biggest role yet.


----------



## Post Mortem (Jan 28, 2008)

c'mon evrybdy raise your glasses...To Heath


----------



## spaZ (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope he finished filming the dark night...


----------



## Genive (Jan 28, 2008)

A radio show earlier said that it was most possibly a death by heart attack due to mixed medications. Not that he mixed them to get high, but that's just how it was prescribed to him.

If so, this is a sad way to go. This is just sad overall. Heath!!

You will forever be my hunky dreamboat, patriot, casanova, gay cowboy, and joker.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2008)

There were more than ten things I liked about him




















See what I did there?


----------



## Genive (Jan 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> There were more than ten things I liked about him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wonder how his cowboy friend feels. That's got to hurt like a bitch. 
SO did they find out what killed him?


----------



## * AkimA * (Jan 29, 2008)

thats sad, he was one of my fav actors 

{Spechless}


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Feb 7, 2008)

So Adam, it has been ruled an accidental death.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I hope he finished filming the dark night...



He did       .


----------



## drache (Feb 7, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> So Adam, it has been ruled an accidental death.


 
Before anyone asks, the link to the article and thread is this:hax genjutsu


----------



## Post Mortem (Feb 12, 2008)

We will all miss you Heath...oh, and my friend called him Keith in Hist. class! What a douche my friend is!


----------



## Xion (Feb 12, 2008)

Old thread is old.

Let's not revive *dead* threads.

You see what I did there.


----------



## Post Mortem (Jul 15, 2008)

I cannot wait to see The Dark Knight. Heath's portrayal will be so amazing that I wouldn't be surprise if they dedicated an oscar to him at the oscars.


----------



## iLurk (Jul 15, 2008)

AW NO!

NOOOO!!

WHY DID HE DIE!!

Wait.

I already knew he died.

Necrothread.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 15, 2008)

Post Mortem said:


> I cannot wait to see The Dark Knight. Heath's portrayal will be so amazing that I wouldn't be surprise if they dedicated an oscar to him at the oscars.



does playing joker or being dead give u instant oscar status?  really?


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 15, 2008)

Two things, Mr. Mortem:

1: Your signature is preposterously huge.
2: Necroing (bumping old threads like this) is frowned upon.

Just lookin' out.

Yes, dead, sad, etc.


----------



## iLurk (Jul 15, 2008)

He necro raped this thread TWICE.


----------

